# Adventure Time with Science and Elespee!



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

This thread is for my lovely hairless girls. They are currently four months of age and the sweetest critters I have ever met! I only have an outdated cell phone to take pictures with, but I get an upgrade very soon, so hopefully better pictures equals more. :]

For years I have talked about getting rats, and this past Yule my boyfriend walked into my house and told me to stick my hands in his jacket pockets. There were two young rats inside! I named them Science and Fiona. Sadly, Fiona was not with me for more than a week. She sneezed constantly since the first day I had her. I took her to the vet twice, calling out of work both times. (Luckily, they understand how important my animals are to me, I have very good bosses.) Unfortunately, she passed away, and my vet was unable to tell what had happened. 

Raising orphaned grey squirrels and flyers, I have taught myself not to get attatched too quickly, but these girls swept me off my feet and I was heartbroken to lose my Fiona. This is a picture of the first day I had them.


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

During the next few days, I spent a lot of time with Science. I try not to anthromorphisize (not sure I spelled that right at all) animals, but I really felt like she was grieving at having lost her sister. Here is Science lending me her expertise while playing video games.


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

After Fiona passed away, I asked my boyfriend to set up a meeting with the breeder. I took my vet bills with me to show I had done all I could, and hoped they allow me to take another rat. The family who had the rats were very friendly, their cages and set-ups were large and clean, and their handful of rats all looked very healthy and active. They were very sad to hear about Fiona, but they said they hadn't experienced any sickness among their animals. 

I took my time selecting another littermate. There were about six females and I took my time holding each one, listening for any noises while breathing, checked to see how active they were, who had more or less hair... I finally opted for the girl with the most hair out of all of them, she's my little peach because she's quite furry. <3 Here is a picture of her the morning after she arrived, reunited with her sister Science. Her name, as you may have guessed, is Elespee.


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

They are soooo cute! I love their big silly ears! 
Also, I have to give you props for the Adventure Time inspired names. I giggled when I read "Elespee", mathematical!


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you! These girls have turned me into a huge dumbo ears fan. I am afraid I'll die if I look at the ears or the eyes for too long.
Yep, just 'cause I'm an adult doesn't mean I can't watch cartoons! Adventure Time is my guilty pleasure, I really don't watch much television.


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

hehh adventure time rules. sweet little babies ya got and sorry for the loss of a baby.


----------



## ratatattat (Aug 31, 2012)

Such cuties! I am 28 and i watch adventure time 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

AT is the BOMB. :] 
Cleaned cage today, and waiting on the new bag of Oxbow to arrive. 
Poor babies have to live off Reggie Rat and produce for a day or two.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not anthropomorphism to say Science was mourning the loss of her sister--rats are actually known to grieve their lost cagemates. 

They are SUPER cute! I love them, love AT, love the names. Such a cute thread!


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

She seemed to be acting very unlike herself, it made me more sad than I already was seeing her being so down. Very heartwarming when her other sister arrived, I hated the few days I didn't have a playmate for her. Thank you so much for the love! I am so proud of my nudie rats. <3

I got them some Yogies tonight, they appear to enjoy them. Don't think I will buy them again however, they have palm oil and red 40, and I do my best to avoid buying anything with those as ingredients. :/

Curious though, they can have Greek yogurt with fruit, right? I'll see if I can snoop out an answer later. :]


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

I apologize for blurriness, my phone is very old and frail and needs to be mercifully put down... But here's a shot of Science!


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

Here's a good shot of my two girls! Science is on the right, Elespee on the left.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Awww so sweet! I have a Adventure Time rattie too! Marci for Marceline


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

I would soooo love to add a hairless to our group but worried at this age how they would do.... i wanted a hairless when I bought my boys but fell in love on sight.....


----------



## crys12065 (Jul 12, 2011)

Your girls are adorable!!!!


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

Paigerose, it's a great name choice, Marci is one of my favorite characters. ;DD

Skottiesgerl, it'll happen when the time is right! I am convinced we always meet the right animals at the right time. :]

Crys, thank you! I love them so very much. 

Even if they do tear up my favorite jacket while I'm not looking. Would've posted a pic so everyone could ooh and ahh, but my sister fixed it up before I could because she's awesome.


----------

